
Facebook Beats Google/Yahoo in Overall U.S. Ad Revenue for 2011 - wrrice
http://www.dailytech.com/Facebook+Beats+GoogleYahoo+in+Overall+US+Ad+Revenue+for+2011/article21961.htm
======
tokenadult
The comments to the submitted article show that the writer got this wrong.

